# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Verslaafd aan slaappillen

## Wendy

Mijn moeder gebruikt al jaren slaappillen en ik ben van mening dat het haar rijgedrag bepaald. Ze is slomer in het verkeer. Ze gebruikt het ook overdag als ze haar problemen uit de weg wil gaan door in bed te blijven liggen. Daarnaast gebruikt ze om de haverklap paracetamol als ze in de buurt is geweest bij iemand die verkouden is of griep heeft. Lijkt me allemaal niet goed. Maar wat kan ik hier aan doen? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## AROMAR

> Mijn moeder gebruikt al jaren slaappillen en ik ben van mening dat het haar rijgedrag bepaald. Ze is slomer in het verkeer. Ze gebruikt het ook overdag als ze haar problemen uit de weg wil gaan door in bed te blijven liggen. Daarnaast gebruikt ze om de haverklap paracetamol als ze in de buurt is geweest bij iemand die verkouden is of griep heeft. Lijkt me allemaal niet goed. Maar wat kan ik hier aan doen? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Hoi Wendy,
is er hier echt sprake van verslaving van slaappillen of is het meer dat je moeder bepaalde dingen verdringt/ontwijkt? Ik krijg dat idee namelijk een beetje als ik jouw stukje lees. Ook omdat je zegt datze overdag in bed wil liggen en dan ook slaappillen gebruikt(?)En dat ze paracetamol gebruikt uit voorzorg? Ze kan dan beter iets natuurlijkers nemen, en ook de oorzaak aanpakken van dit gedrag. Maar dat is lastig om in zo'n kort stukje uit te vinden.. als je meer informatie wilt, ik ben Aroma- en bach bloesemtherapeute en kan altijd voor je moeder een remedie samenstellen, als ze dat wil, medicijnen zijn ook niet goed op den duur voor je lever.
Maar krijgt ze deze voorgeschreven van de arts dan?
groeten Marjolijn :Wink:

----------


## Wendy

Bedankt voor je tip. Ik zal eens met m'n moeder overleggen. Want aan haar problemen werken zit er niet echt meer in. Er is zoveel aan de hand, dat het stap voor stap gaat. Het blijft gewoon dat ze betere dagen heeft en slechtere. Ze voelt zich voornamelijk dan alleen, ook al heeft ze veel te doen. Ze belt dan alles af en wil niets meer. Ze blijft hangen in dat ze haar kinderen en kleinkinderen mist, omdat deze ver weg wonen. Het lijkt ook of ze niet echt de puf heeft om er iets aan te doen. En als ze dan bijv. op bezoek is, maakt ze ruzie. Ach dit is beknopt. Misschien wordt je er niets wijzer van, maar wat ik al zei eris zoveel met haar.

In ieder geval leg ik haar Aroma- en bach bloesemtherapie eens voor.

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Wendy,

als je moeder eens zou beginnen met de bach druppels dan heb je kans dat ze de zaken van een andere kant zou gaan kunnen bekijken en ook al kan het een lang traject zijn, het is allemaal in stappen te doen.
Het belangrijkste is natuurlijk wel dat je moeder op zich bereid is om iets aan te gaan pakken, anders zou het ook niet veel zin hebben.
Maar het zou voor haarzelf en de omgeving heel fijn zijn , temeer omdat het leven zo veel meer te bieden heeft dan enkel je huisomgeving.
Nogmaals, jekunt altijd mailen voor informatie.
Groeten aan je moeder en sterkte ook voor jou,
Marjolijn

----------


## deb

Hoi Wendy,

Het lijkt er inderdaad op dat je moeder verslaafd is. maar als je er met haar over praat geeft ze het dan toe? want pas als zij onder ogen ziet dat ze verslaafd is dan kan je er wat aan doen en als ze het zelf wil natuurlijk. Je kan ook met je verhaal naar je huisarts gaan die kan misschien met je moeder gaan praten en haar misschien in laten zien dat ze een probleem heeft. en als hij de gene is die ze voorschrijft kan hij daar misschien ook iets aan doen.

sterkte er mee

Deb

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb mijn moeder Aroma- en bach bloesemtherapie voorgesteld. Bleek dat ze dat al had geprobeerd en het niets vond. Nu heb ik van een vriendin gehoord, die er in haar studie een vak in heeft, dat je je even heel rot kan voelen om er daarna goed uit te komen. Het lijkt als het ware dat je even in een gat kan zitten. ik denk dat m'n moeder er daarom mee gestopt is, gezien het uit de weg gaan van problemen.

Mijn moeder geeft toe dat ze verslaafd is aan slaappillen en halveert daarom ook. Toch denk ik inderdaad om met haar arts te gaan praten, want volgens mij doet ze dit zonder toezicht en kan ze zo weer meer gaan slikken.

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## Nora

Wel goed dat je moeder toegeeft dat ze er verslaafd aan is. Ik kan het me wel voorstellen hoe je ej moet voelen. Mijn moeder gaat haar problemen ook uit de weg. Weliswaar met drank, maar toch. Ik voel me er zo machteloos bij. Ik woon ook niet in de buurt, dus kan er weinig toezicht op houden. Alleen aan de telefoon en 1 keer in de week op bezoek gaan. Maar wat je ook doet, het helpt haar niet uit haar patroon te komen. Succes meid en ik hoop dat de huisarts je wat meer zinvols te vertellen heeft.

----------


## Nora

Hoe gaat het nu met je moeder?

----------


## sweetyke

> Mijn moeder gebruikt al jaren slaappillen en ik ben van mening dat het haar rijgedrag bepaald. Ze is slomer in het verkeer. Ze gebruikt het ook overdag als ze haar problemen uit de weg wil gaan door in bed te blijven liggen. Daarnaast gebruikt ze om de haverklap paracetamol als ze in de buurt is geweest bij iemand die verkouden is of griep heeft. Lijkt me allemaal niet goed. Maar wat kan ik hier aan doen? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Hallo ,
idd chemische geneesmiddelen helpen wel maar zijn niet zo goe dvr de menselijke gezondheid , als slaappillen zou ik haar aanraden over te schakelen naar dormiplant dit is op basis van planten en is helemaal niet schadelijk , gewoon s'avonds 20 min vr het slapen gaan innemen en ze gaat even goed slapen , en voor die paracetamol jah daar is natuurlijk weinig aan te doen want dta gaat haar heu sniet gaan helpen om de besmetting te voorkomen dus ik zou zeggen ga eve nr de apotheke en laat deze pilletjes bereiden met lactose dit is gewoon een vulstof en zo mag ze er duizenden eten , het kan zeker niet kwaad , maak haar wijs dat die pilletje sook paracetamol zijn en zeg dat de zelfgemaakte veel beter werken en minder kosten dat werkt altijd , veel succes , groetjes sweetyke
ps : hou me op de hoogte of het werkt ^^

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Marjolijn,

Gisteren zag ik mijn moeder en ze vertelde me dat ze weer is begonnen met bach druppels. Ze was er erg trots op en ik hoop dat het voor haar gaat helpen om rust te vinden in haar lijf.


Hallo Sweetyke,

Ik heb mijn moeder dormiplant doorgegeven, want dit gebruikte ze niet. Ze gaat ernaar informeren en misschien gaat ze het gebruiken. Bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Wendy, wat grappig te horen dat je moeder TOCH weer aan de druppels is begonnen, heel goed, dat is allicht een besparing van de lever en andere organen!!

Hou je ons op de hoogte? Mocht je vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag,

groeten, ook aan je moeder , Marjolijn :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hey Wendy...

Tijdje geleden ondertussen...
Ik,en ik denk velen met mij,ben benieuwd hoe het nu met jou en je moeder gaat...hopelijk veel beter???????

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Sadie

> Mijn moeder gebruikt al jaren slaappillen en ik ben van mening dat het haar rijgedrag bepaald. Ze is slomer in het verkeer. Ze gebruikt het ook overdag als ze haar problemen uit de weg wil gaan door in bed te blijven liggen. Daarnaast gebruikt ze om de haverklap paracetamol als ze in de buurt is geweest bij iemand die verkouden is of griep heeft. Lijkt me allemaal niet goed. Maar wat kan ik hier aan doen? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?



www.geneesmiddeleninhetverkeer.nl
Kijk hier eens.

----------


## dicki

Mag ik vragen om precies welke pillen het gaat,

vriendelijke groet dick.

----------

